# Red notification on the vehicle tab keeps popping up



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

When I click on it there's nothing there requesting me to do anything. Have you seen this when you open your Partner Account?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Yup..same here. Just ignore it


----------



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

Thank you Chicago-Uber.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

when you click on the VEHICLES tab, the six documents related to your vehicle will be displayed.
the RED notification usually means one or more documents will expire in so many days.
for example, when I click on my RED notification VEHICLES tab, the six documents 
are displayed. 

1). Insurance
2). Vehicle photo - back seat
3). Vehicle inspection receipt
4). Registration
5). Vehicle photo - front bumper
6). Vehicle inspection form

and at the top it has CA Vehicle insurance will expire in 26 days(s) Update

how this helps you.
don't ignore


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

does the RED notification have a number displayed?
mine says "6" and when i click on the vehicles tab the RED notification number changes to "1"


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Yep... mine says "16" and doesn't go away when I click on the tab. No documents are missing or expiring any time soon...

g


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Try asking your local Uber Support. All my documents were updated last year but I got the same/similar Red Tag. Thought Uber just screwed up (hmmm) and resubmitted the Document that was "required" without contacting them first. A week or so later I got "waitlisted" and couldn't drive for a few days until I contacted Uber Support and they fixed whatever they needed to.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I should have clarified... I see the red flag, but I am active. There is no problem (other than the red flag showing for no apparent reason.)

I would suspect that if anyone has a red flag showing with no apparent reason, contacting Uber might get them a quick waitlisting and a random document deletion just to make their life harder 

g


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

It's just a feature to make this forum active


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

gaj said:


> I should have clarified... I see the red flag, but I am active. There is no problem (other than the red flag showing for no apparent reason.)
> 
> I would suspect that if anyone has a red flag showing with no apparent reason, contacting Uber might get them a quick waitlisting and a random document deletion just to make their life harder
> 
> g


Wait and possibly get Waitlisted or contact Uber proactively and possibly get Waitlisted. Hmmm where was that last email from Uber I deleted about how to make some improvements for Drivers?


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

So just got the "Red Tag" with a 6 in it on my Driver Dashboard. Since all of my documents are up to date with the latest one not due until August 2015, I emailed Uber Support and response was that this was a known glich in their system and to ignore it.

Only posting as a FYI. If it happens to you, I'd email your local Uber Support so you get a confirmation of either "No Problem/Glich" or "you need to do XYZ" in writing.


----------

